# Schriftzug von links nach rechts dünner



## dadiscobeat (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab da einen Schriftzug, den ich gerne von links nach rechts dünner machen würde. Der Schriftzug sollte aber dabei nicht verzerrrt werden. Die Buchstaben sollen von links nach rechts einfach dünner werden. Ein Beispiel dazu hab ich leider nicht. Hat vielleicht jemand dennoch einen Tipp ?


----------



## jfk adi (11. Mai 2004)

Wenn es ungefähr wie in dem angehängten Bild aussehen soll, mußt Du alle Buchstaben einzeln Skalieren jeden um 1% mehr wie den Vorherigen.


----------

